
HN shadow banning certain news links? - ycombonator
https://imgur.com/a/0Of7BD8
======
dang
Of course, some sites are banned on HN. zerohedge.com has been banned for a
long time, because its articles tend to be sensationalized, which makes them
off topic here. A user vouched for that submission, which unkilled it. Then
other users flagged it, and a moderator penalized it as sensational, or at
least as not rising above the noise level amid the flood of covid-19
submissions. This is all routine.

------
tomohawk
Yes, HN automatically flags articles from certain sites. You can see the post
with your account, but if you look with a different account, you'll see it is
flagged and not visible for most people.

~~~
ycombonator
The link is not flagged, it was automatically hidden. Why show it when I am
logged in vs show something else for user who is not logged in ? Isn’t that
“shadow banning links” ?

------
goose847
Not entirely sure what I’m looking at in the pic. Could you give a bit of
detail in a comment?

~~~
GraemeL
Their submission got flagged so it vanished from the new links page. They
think HN is doing it automatically for certain sites.

~~~
ycombonator
The link was not flagged it was just hidden to other users but not shown to
users who are not logged in. Please see my explanation below.

------
jlgaddis
FWIW, I can see the link on the "new" page, whether logged in or not.

I don't know if HN "shadow bans" certain sites or not but, TBH, I hope they
do.

